# Hitting all heads of the triceps properly



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Are there any exercises I am leaving out when training triceps?

I train triceps on chest day...and typically I choose a few from the following:


Bench Press - different angle each week

Dumbbell Press - As above

Tricep Pulldowns with bar

Rope Pulldowns

Skull crushers

Seated Tricep Extension


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Big dirty heavy dips


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> Big dirty heavy dips


And Fuc.k all else.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Big dirty heavy dips


This.

I started these a while back and my god - my arms exploded (and hurt like a bitch!)

I'd recommend assisted machines to start off with and gradually lower the resistance. Aim for high reps.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

CGBP all other angles of your bench press won't hit the tricep as much as close, other angles will hit the chest more


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been super setting overhead ez extensions with straight bar pushdowns lately, seems to be working a treat!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I do;

3 sets BW bench dips to warm up

3 setsCGBP

3 sets Skullcrushers supersetted with OH dbell extension

4 sets pushdowns.

Drop sets, forced reps, rest pause, slow negatives - all useful techniques you can try also ime.

Result = All threes heads smashed.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Weighted dips, close grip bench


----------



## Mr Self (Jun 7, 2013)

Goosh said:


> This.
> 
> I started these a while back and my god - my arms exploded (and hurt like a bitch!)
> 
> I'd recommend assisted machines to start off with and gradually lower the resistance. Aim for high reps.


why aim for high rep.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Mr Self said:


> why aim for high rep.


If you're doing dips on an assisted machine (bent forward as opposed to lowering off a bench) it will also be working your chest so it's generally harder. So, with a higher resistance, you'll be able to do more reps. Aiming for high reps as opposed to something like 3 sets of 8 reps won't fatigue the muscles as quickly. At least that's what I've always felt.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

essexboy said:


> And Fuc.k all else.


yes yes yes

rotate that and close grip bench each workout and get strong as fck on both and your gonna have 20+ inch arms fast with food and rest


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> yes yes yes
> 
> rotate that and close grip bench each workout and get strong as fck on both and your gonna have 20+ inch arms fast with food and rest


liar


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sckeane said:


> liar


you got me,,, it a whole lot more complicated than that

youve got to use the weider principles for all three heads with drop sets, supersetted into static contraction within the 20-30 rep reange for 25 sets atleast of cable pushdowns with v bar rope straight handel,then get over to the db rack and kickback till you cnt kickback no more. make sure your hitting all them head hard for dem gainz bro

thne get home get that 231g chicken breast down ya quick,, and 2 grains of brown rice, no more no less , dont wann get fat now do we


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

What you are missing and what no one else has said is your grip, try some of your exercises palms facing up. I.E get a bar attached to the cable and grab it palms up and do your extension that way.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..am I the only one who hates tricep day...urghhhh ...I had it today..the dips kill me, the kick backs and skull crushers burn to hell and at the end of all this my tricep so small anyway! Give me a leg day anyday


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> ..am I the only one who hates tricep day...urghhhh ...I had it today..the dips kill me, the kick backs and skull crushers burn to hell and at the end of all this my tricep so small anyway! Give me a leg day anyday


Can't say I do infect I love doing tri's but I'm not surprised you hate it when doing kick backs. Of all the moves you could do and kicks backs are in your routine.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Can't say I do infect I love doing tri's but I'm not surprised you hate it when doing kick backs. Of all the moves you could do and kicks backs are in your routine.


Lol well I do all the other exercises too...but I just don't like tricep I think...guys love it coz Thor all about arms and 6 pack we are more about bums and thighs...ok then maybe 4 pack


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Lol well I do all the other exercises too...but I just don't like tricep I think...guys love it coz Thor all about arms and 6 pack we are more about bums and thighs...ok then maybe 4 pack


The people that are all about the arms, you know the ones that do 60 reps of curls and nothing else don't usually know what the triceps are


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

1010AD said:


> The people that are all about the arms, you know the ones that do 60 reps of curls and nothing else don't usually know what the triceps are


This is true....they make all that noise too!


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

actin said:


> I do;
> 
> 3 sets BW bench dips to warm up
> 
> ...


Do they work all the heads if so why not rotate the exercises per session?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Bish83 said:


> Do they work all the heads if so why not rotate the exercises per session?


Yes mate hits all three heads. I've been working with emphasis on bringing up the long heads which i felt were lagging a bit. Tried less volume first of course and different splits as triceps are being hit on chest and delt days also.

This routine has done the job for me towards achieving that classic horseshoe shape but it does requires a session dedicated to triceps alone which doesn't fit with everyone's split really.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Weighted dips and cgbp for me


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

whats a good way to do heavy weighted dips without hitting the pecs? I feel my chest go before my tri's, perhaps I should reduce the range of motion so wont go as low?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

baggsy said:


> whats a good way to do heavy weighted dips without hitting the pecs? I feel my chest go before my tri's, perhaps I should reduce the range of motion so wont go as low?


only way really is to train pecs first

cant be avoided fully imo but its all a compound game anway, build the weight up and grow a big upper body full stop


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> only way really is to train pecs first
> 
> cant be avoided fully imo but its all a compound game anway, build the weight up and grow a big upper body full stop


Yeh I do weighted dips on chest day, thinking of adding them in when I train triceps after shoulder's, im sure by not going as low it will hit the tri's more will test it out


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

baggsy said:


> Yeh I do weighted dips on chest day, thinking of adding them in when I train triceps after shoulder's, im sure by not going as low it will hit the tri's more will test it out


Maybe try it on a day you don't train chest and later on in your tricep workout so your ceps are pre-exhausted and fail before your chest


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

baggsy said:


> whats a good way to do heavy weighted dips without hitting the pecs? I feel my chest go before my tri's, perhaps I should reduce the range of motion so wont go as low?


Do dips last


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

JM presses for over all and bench carryover, elbows out extensions for just above elbow and bench carryover, single db extensions for medial head, rope pulldowns with a pull apart at end for lateral head.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Pre exhaust


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Lots of people like the heavy dips/CGBP but on the other hand Yates preferred push downs and extensions

It all works if you get strong with it.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> yes yes yes
> 
> rotate that and close grip bench each workout and get strong as fck on both and your gonna have 20+ inch arms fast with food and rest


It's taken me so long to find a decent answer how to get my bloody arms to grow I will try this


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Zola haves read of hackskii thread Want big arms its in the stickies in advance bodybuilding. Some good info in that thread mate if you've not read already


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Great topic guys. I find my triceps to be a lagging area. Ive recently lowered my weight, focused on form (been performing a close grip bench and dips) and really feeling the muscle fatigue.


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

reverse grip extension and presses are often what guys neglect when it comes to triceps, hits the inner head of your triceps.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Did lots of french pressing today. Was awesome, triceps smashed


----------

